# Midwest Haunters Announces Bus Tours and Classes!



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

MHC is proud to announce an exciting lineup of haunt tours and classes!

Cleveland Rocks!
Six Awesome attractions on our pre-con bus tour!

Join us for two days of fun as we head to Northeastern Ohio. We’ll be
touring award winning haunted attractions, some with acting troupes and
many with multiple attractions. During the pre-convention bus tour
you’ll visit 6 haunts; hosting more than 13 attractions. Prices will be
starting around $200 and will Include your hotel room, all attractions,
meals, snacks, charter bus and more.

Please see the website above for more details!

Weekend Workshops
New for 2010 - Extended and Advanced Classes

You asked and we listened! Over the years we have had many requests for
longer, and more advanced, classes over the weekend. We are pleased to
announce our new Weekend Workshops. These pay-per-class offerings will be
three hour workshops, on the topics that you requested, by some of the best
instructors in the industry!

- Slider Basics 101 - Learn how to slide with Chris Simmons of Scarowinds
- The Airbrush Asylum - Pashur shows off some great haunt airbrush makeup
- Marketing & Sponsorships - Kelly Allen author of So You Want to be a
Haunt Entrepreneur shares some of his best tips and tricks
- An awesome design class to be announced very soon!Visit the Weekend
Workshops link on The Midwest Haunters Convention for all of the details on these great classes!

Two More Haunts on Friday!
Kick Off the weekend with more haunts and a party!

When we asked you what you preferred on Friday night, a party or haunts,
you said BOTH! The Friday night MHC kickoff will include not one but TWO
great haunts AND a party. Join us for a fun filled evening as we visit
Scaratorium, Columbus' newest haunt owned and operated by MHC producers
Kelly and Neena Collins. We will then travel to the infamous Haunted
Hoochie / Dead Acres - "The World's Most Agressive" attraction.

Upon returning to the Hyatt, join us in the Big Bar on 2 for our newest
tradition - Scaryoke! Check out the Friday Night Activities | Midwest Haunters Convention for more details.

Contest Registration Open
Register now for Monster Makeup Wars and Ms Scary Midwest

MHC is now accepting applications to participate in our two most popular
events.

The Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars pits fives teams of three artists
against each other. Each team is challenged to create the scariest, most
creative, monster from the neck up. There is one catch though. They do
not know what materials they have to work with until the contest starts and
they only have 30 minutes to do it in! If you feel you are up to the
challenge submit your application now. We will accept applications through
April 16th at which point the five teams will be chosen at random.

Each year the Ms Scary Midwest Pageant searches for the scariest female
character. Eight lucky "ladies" will vie for this prestigious award
onstage during the Saturday Masquerade Ball. These eight will be selected
from all entries, submitted by April 16th, by a panel of judges from around
the haunt industry.

Please visit the Contests | Midwest Haunters Convention for more details and to download the applications.

Weekend Seminars!
Presented by HauntBots

Industry recognized for providing some of the best education, MHC is once
again proud to announce the 2010 Weekend Seminar Series lineup. Featuring
some of the most respected names in the haunt community these classes will
once again prove to be well worth the cost of registration. In what will
grow to 30 offerings, these classes will focus on Business, Design, Makeup,
Acting, and Props. Check out Weekend Seminars | Midwest Haunters Convention for
all of the classes descriptions and register today to attend.

Midwest Haunters Convention
The Midwest Haunters Convention is for Haunted Attraction Producers,
Actors, Artists and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide educational
seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor tradeshow
with the latest in haunt offerings, and a place to network with others in
the industry during our unique social activities. We’ll offer 1st class
haunted attraction bus tours, costume parties and contests (the Bloody Mary
Monster Makeup Wars competition, Ms Midwest Scary Pageant & the Scariest
Character Contest). “Haunters” are always welcome here!

For More Information please visit The Midwest Haunters Convention or contact Barry
Schieferstein at [email protected] or 614-361-1466


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

*MHC Registration*

The Midwest Haunters Convention has been offering pre-convention bus tours of haunted attractions for six years. This year the tours have been expanded to include 7 haunts with 18 total attractions. Tours include a two day overnight bus trip to Northern Ohio and a Friday evening shuttle bus excursion to haunts in the Columbus area. This will be the best year yet for MHC Haunt Tours!

Wednesday afternoon, June 2 buses will depart from the Hyatt Regency Columbus for the Cleveland area. We’ll tour attractions throughout the evening, spending the night in Hudson, Ohio. The next morning we’ll tour haunts in Northern Ohio; including returning to attractions toured the previous night for Lights-on tours. The Lights-on tours will give attendees an opportunity to see all the scene details and what goes on behind the scenes. The evening wraps up with additional haunt tours and a return trip to Columbus on Thursday late night. Ticket prices for the two day tour start at $199 which includes all attractions, bus transportation, meals, snacks and hotel room. There will be five haunts with 14 total attractions.

Friday night the tours resume with shuttle buses transporting attendees to two haunts with four total haunted attractions in the Columbus area. Buses will start departing from the Hyatt Regency Columbus at 6:45 pm. Dinner stops are planned with special discounted meal options starting at just $3.99 and the haunt tours with a shuttle bus package for just $49. Buses return to the Hyatt for a Scary-Oke show starting at 11:30 pm.

The Midwest Haunters convention offers fantastic haunt tours, outstanding educational seminars, exciting contests and an amazing costume party. The free weekend Halloween industry trade show is one of the largest in the country. Go to www.midwesthaunters.com for additional information or call Kelly at 614-203-4626.


----------

